# House Window Cleaning



## claymore

HI 

Has anyone purchased a water fed pole to clean there house windows? Recently lost our window cleaner and was looking at getting one

Spoke to a company and looks they are trying to sell me more than I need with water purifiers etc.

I think a normal water fed pole and brush would work but just seeing what everyone else use?


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Your ex-window cleaner if he carried his own water would of filtered it to remove all dissolved solids.

So if you have a di vessel and enough oomph behind it to get the water to the height of your house you are good to go.


----------



## Sicskate

Out of interest, are window cleaners supposed to dry them once they've washed them?

Mine doesn't, and it does my nut in 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JB052

As Andy suggests, you need soft or deionised water to make a good job of the windows.

I find one of the Karcher window vacs to be quite good, although I can get to the outside of the higher windows from inside the house which helps.


----------



## RS3

Sicskate said:


> Out of interest, are window cleaners supposed to dry them once they've washed them?
> 
> Mine doesn't, and it does my nut in
> 
> Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


Yeah, mines not so good either but for a tenner to do 10 windows (not panes) and 2 separate sets of patio doors (it takes him about 1/2 hr) I can't complain!.


----------



## Sicskate

Fair enough, I remember when I was young the guy would have squeegees, ladders and towels, now he just turns up, soaks them and then goes.. 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinky

I think if done properly the window washer water has some sort of drying aid in it and it should work well.
I usually wash mine , dry and coat with same stuff I use on car , Only wash them myself twice a year .


----------



## claymore

yeah my one never dried them or did round the frame so needing a good clean. That was the idea of the just straight feed from tap on the pole and squeegee dry once finished.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

That's mine. Teleskopic AL22, long and pretty bendy but usable and well made. Not sure if they're still trading but I got mine from ebay a couple of years ago. Use it with the DI vessel or your windows will spot like crazy. You will also find that it takes a few washes before you stop getting old soap streaking out of the seals.


----------



## atbalfour

Was looking at this myself pre-lockdown and the prices seem to have shot up... demand and supply eh!

Our windowcleaner would have used filtered water as I remember chasing him down one day to ask was he not going to dry them. Made a bit of an idiot of myself


----------



## Mac-

Sicskate said:


> Out of interest, are window cleaners supposed to dry them once they've washed them?
> 
> Mine doesn't, and it does my nut in
> 
> Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


No we're not, my water is 0 parts per billion and is streak and spot free from the first wash.


----------



## claymore

Oh well going by this will be better getting the filter and stuff so it prevents streaking.

As usual working out a bit more than I was wanting to but guess it will pay for its self over time.


----------



## atbalfour

claymore said:


> Oh well going by this will be better getting the filter and stuff so it prevents streaking.
> 
> As usual working out a bit more than I was wanting to but guess it will pay for its self over time.


Filter a handy one for the car too :thumb:


----------



## Robbles

My window cleaner doesn't clean them if it was a spider web on them, he's sh!t scared of spiders.  he's usless but I feel sorry for him.


----------



## Coops

I use a Karcher window vac - use a spot of washing up liquid in a sprayer full of water. Spray, rub the windows then use the vac.

This obviosuly is only useful for downstairs windows (inside and out) and upstairs if your windows open fully out and unlock.


----------



## baxlin

Just done all my downstairs windows with diluted Megs Last Touch.....


----------



## Kenan

Iv got one of those telescopic brushes but have just used tap water with no streaking. Iv also used snowfoam on my conservatory to get rid of the seagull poop


----------



## claymore

I ended up getting an extended pole from Garden who were good. As in a soft water area tried it with out the filter and seems to work fine with a squeegee and doesn't streak.


----------



## atbalfour

Any other suggestions? A couple I had looked at;

https://www.robertdyas.co.uk/kingfi...bertdyas_uk_main_en_gb&nosto=nosto-page-cart2

https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/stre...c-car-wash-brush-with-full-squeegee-551770582

https://www.amazon.co.uk/EXTENDING-.../B0046Z391C/ref=psdc_3576361031_t1_B005FBIF5G

Reviews are mixed...


----------



## Derekh929

These guys know their stuff

http://www.ionicsystems.com/uk/?gcl...pYuSXNrG7hVrmzuh98lDXQWngm95_-AaAm0PEALw_wcB#


----------

